# Outdoor Strains for a beginner



## Triggga (Dec 29, 2008)

I was looking at 420-seeds.com and came across some nice looking outdoor varieties that say easy under their difficulty. Since im just starting i want to have the plants grow pretty easily just so i can get a handle on this since I have never done it before. The strains that caught my eye were 

Hollands Hope and Purple Power. 

Are there any other that I could consider? Has anyone grown any of the ones I listed before? I want a really hardy plant but with a nice potency.

All the bud in my area is pretty well grown so i cant find any seeds in my bags.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*i used a nl cone and whitesatin outside last season and they were very easy and hardy ,esp as it was my first time outdoors and only my 2 grow ,,they got to 8.5ft and 5ft bushy ladies ,,and in uk weather 

*


----------



## Triggga (Dec 29, 2008)

check out 420-seeds.com and maybe they have different names in different places i dunno. They are the two at the very bottom before the VISA/Mastercard etc sign.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*the 2 strains you looked at look nice ,,,*


----------



## Triggga (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah..ever seen em before maybe called something else? I have never heard of Hollands Hope or Purple Power until i saw that.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 29, 2008)

depending on your usual weather at the end of your season you might want to look onto strains that are built for your climate 
where i live my outdoor plants need high resistrance to mold because we get a $hit load of rain


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*yes i heard of them *


----------



## Triggga (Dec 29, 2008)

I live in Canada and we typically have mild springs..hot summers with very little rain (although last summer it was raining a lot) and it begins to get cold around mid october.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 29, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *yes i heard of them *



ever smoke either? Any good?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*ive never grew them ,,,and i dont no what it is we buy half the time around here so ,,i dont know ,but what ever you grow has got to be better than what u buy ,,,well most of the time *


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ive never grew them ,,,and i dont no what it is we buy half the time around here so ,,i dont know ,but what ever you grow has got to be better than what u buy ,,,well most of the time *


 
I agree,,alot of good Bagweed(seed) if grown with care and harvested "correctly and cured" is alot better then what your gonna buy off tha street that is not taken care of, or harvested at the peak time.(which is most comm weed)


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

what about silver haze or purple white widow? Easy to grow? Good for a beginner?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 30, 2008)

where abouts in canada? 
i live in lower mainland and need high mold resistence
i get my seeds from the vancouver seed bank
and i buy from the vancouver island seed company because they test their strains in the cold october weather


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

Southern Ontario


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

here, buddy... from one fellow Canuck to another... check out this guy... he lives around you so his seeds would be for yer area...

drgreenthumb.com

I'm growing some 'a his stuff, and things r great with me.... :aok:


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet man some of those look awesome. Just a quick question. For the yeild is that per plant or per pack of seeds? 

cause im feeling the Matanuska Thunderfuck and it says it yields 2 to 3 POUNDS thats crazy.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

it usually gives yield per plant, or by m2 if doing a SOG type grow... I think...

but that is also misleading... those yields are from experience from the breeders... ie... professional growers, so those are done in optimum conditions, eh?


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome I think i found a winner. The only thing that troubles me is fall frost which it has poor resistance too. But i guess if I plant early it wont have to deal with that stuff right? Cause it doesnt start to get frosty till early Nov.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> it usually gives yield per plant, or by m2 if doing a SOG type grow... I think...
> 
> *but that is also misleading... those yields are from experience from the breeders... ie... professional growers, so those are done in optimum conditions, eh?*



yeah I get what your saying. So i could have nowhere close to that yield if I dont keep it in optimum conditions. Thank god i still have a few months to learn because I want to try and get the highest yield possible.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

don't expect noth'n, and you will never be dissapointed... just have fun do'n this as a hobby, and you will always be more than happy with the result....


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a good rule man your right. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah thats what I want to do. I emailed the site you sent me to see if they do bank transfers, since there in canada an interac transfer shouldnt be too hard. Im not too comfortable sending my credit info to sites like that just incase something happens.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

I also purchased some fox farm big bloom off ebay. Will i need anything else as far as nutes go or should that pretty much cover it? Maybe some of that organic insecticide? Im growing in a forest so it might help?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

If I was you... I would try and do the purchase in person, if possible... no paper trail with cash....


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> If I was you... I would try and do the purchase in person, if possible... no paper trail with cash....



Yeah thats true unfortunately its about a 4 hour drive to get to Niagara where the shop is located.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't use those nutes, man, so I don't know anything about 'em... I use BC products... BC Grow, BC Bloom, and BC Boost... _but_... I also use lotsa supplements and boosters... and homemade ferts, too... there are all kinds of things you can use... you just have to be introduced to those things either by experience, or by talking with others who have experience with them... hence the forum here... :hubba: 

good luck, buddy... make sure you start up a thread in the journal sub-forum when you get something started...

best 'a luck, dude... happy grow'n:farm: :watchplant:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

only 4 hrs?... look at it this way... that's pretty much a days work worth of time... the drive there and back... I think I could handle that for zeroing the chance of someone having legal proof of my wrongdoings....


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah thanks for all your help. I've been told I wont need to fert until it grows a bit so I will hold off on buying the stuff until the time comes and just reasearch it a bit more.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> only 4 hrs?... look at it this way... that's pretty much a days work worth of time... the drive there and back... I think I could handle that for zeroing the chance of someone haveing legal proof of my wrongdoings....



yeah your right i might go ahead and make the drive.. Not worth going to jail over it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

well... I'll tell ya that's not necessarily true right there, cuz I give nutes once the first set of leaves appear... very light, mind you... but I still give nutes right from when the seedling pops soil and the first set of leaves appears, so there's proof that the statement is not actually factual.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

True and we have similar climates so it might ring true for me as well. Mind if I PM you questions from time to time?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

Triggga said:
			
		

> yeah your right i might go ahead and make the drive.. Not worth going to jail over it.


 
:aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

go ahead... but we don't have similar climates... lol... I'm in the most moderated, rainy areas of the country.... and yer an extreme :rofl:

but ya sure... pm me all ya want.


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> go ahead... but we don't have similar climates... lol... I'm in the most moderated, rainy areas of the country.... and yer an extreme :rofl:
> 
> but ya sure... pm me all ya want.


oh yeah you guys got that whole rainforest thing goin on over there right.


----------

